# Superstition re what day of week is good day or bad day to move into a house on



## Passport1

Hi
Is there a superstition or old wives tale that a certain day of the week is a good luck day or bad luck day to move into a house on?

Anybody know what this superstition is and what it actually states

Thanks


----------



## cleverclogs7

Heard friday was a bad day.good day ?dont know.


----------



## Hillsalt

It is an old West of Ireland tradition to move in on a Friday.

I know a family who found out that their new home wasn't ready to move into on a Friday but they managed to get the keys a Saturday. 

They waited until the following Friday before they spent a night there.


----------



## sandrat

always spend the night the first friday you own the house. We stayed on an airbed the friday night and our lovely new bed got delivered on the saturday morning


----------



## Rose

Theres a saying which goes Saturdays flitting is a short sitting.


----------



## sam h

All a load of rubbish !!!  But, if you believe these things, you can make them come true....abit like horoscopes.  We moved on a Saturday about 10 years ago & all is good.    
But I know from friends who do believe in these things, they start looking for problems......you can end up fulfilling you own proficies


----------



## dazza21ie

Moved into a house on a saturday once, spent the night and had to move out the following day. It's one saying i now believe!


----------



## S.L.F

sam h said:


> All a load of rubbish !!!  But, if you believe these things, you can make them come true....abit like horoscopes.  We moved on a Saturday about 10 years ago & all is good.
> But I know from friends who do believe in these things, they start looking for problems......you can end up fulfilling you own proficies



Sam totally agree with you!


----------



## Smashbox

I always heard to move in on a Friday..


----------



## rabbits

I had never heard about the Friday thing.  Until I recently got my own place.  I had planned to move on the Saturday and the amount of people who were shocked and said I couldn't possibly and should at least spend the night there on the Friday.  The thing was to have Friday as your first night.  I even said that would mean having to go back to my old place first thing Saturday morning to start the move and the person said that they would come pick me up and give me a lift if that was the case so I could stay on the Friday.  I didn't need a lift but it made the point that she felt strongly about it! 

I ended up going up to sleep there on the Friday and moved my stuff on the Saturday


----------



## ney001

You should also be aware that Blue & Green should never be seen!


----------



## Caveat

Unless it's a Tuesday and there is a black cat walking under a pinch of salt...I think.


----------



## ney001

Correct! however if the black cat walks under a ladder whilst breaking a mirror on Friday the 13th don't even think about it!


----------



## DavyJones

being superstitious is unlucky.


----------



## sandrat

ney001 said:


> Blue & Green should never be seen!


  .... unless there's something in between. That's just fashion sense not susperstition

I purposely walk under ladders but I wouldnt risk the moving into the house thing.

Also a baby (if being baptised) should be allowed to have a sleep while wearing the christening gown

I do wave at magpies but only cos they are pretty


----------



## Elphaba

doesn't matter, it will be worth less the following day!!!


----------

